# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Unos Zapateros en el agua

## Luján

Para estrenar el subforo, os muestro unas imágenes de zapateros aprovechando la tensión superficial del agua para mantenerse sobre ella.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján, primero está los zapatero después el agua y en el fondo hay renacuajos en una de las primeras fases.
Haría falta un bote con agua con algas y un poquito de tierra del fondo Je, je.
Una pregunta la foto es hecha por tí.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Luján, primero está los zapatero después el agua y en el fondo hay renacuajos en una de las primeras fases.
> Haría falta un bote con agua con algas y un poquito de tierra del fondo Je, je.
> Una pregunta la foto es hecha por tí.
> Un saludo.


Sí, la foto la hice yo. Normalmente, todas las fotos que publico son mías, y si no, cito al autor o lugar de donde la he tomado.

Estas en particular, las tomé en un paseo hacia la Cueva de la Araña, que podrás encontrar, si mal no recuerdo, tanto en el hilo Mar y Montaña como en mi blog.

----------

